# Wild Camping Cornwall Winter Months



## Roundisland (Sep 12, 2008)

Would wild camping around Cornwall in the winter months be a problem.

Do the same regulations apply?

Many thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Roundisland

It might be that the nature of your question is causing few replies (i.e. none :wink: )

I take it you're asking about local regulations banning (or otherwise) overnight camping in certain areas? If so, the only way to find out is to visit the place and check the signs, or alternatively contact the local authorities where you want to camp, and ask them.

Have a look at :: this website ::, particularly :: this page ::

Gerald


----------

